

Designing Aero Snap - wyday
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/03/17/designing-aero-snap.aspx

======
extension
In the early days of windowing systems, there was competition between the
"overlapping" approach (i.e. what everyone uses today) and "tiling", where
visible windows carve up the screen.

Inevitably, the overlapping approach won but it's a shame that all the
benefits of tiling have been largely ignored for so long since a hybrid model
is so easy to imagine.

I question the wisdom of Aero Snap expanding on Windows' notorious modal
maximize behavior. The only benefit it offers is remembering the position of
your window before you maximized. That same functionality could be captured by
simply keeping a history of all resize operations and having "restore" step
back through the history. This would be far more intuitive and more powerful.

For more info about tiling and utilities that let you do it in Windows:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager>

